# ¿Como puedo volver al openoffice de Oracle? (resuelto)

## cameta

El actual openoffice que ha sacado Apache me está dando problemas con la base de datos y preferiria volver al antiguo que me funcionaba a la perfección.

el problema es que ha desaparecido de portage y desconozco como se hace en estos casos.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira la respuesta de gringo en esta conversación:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-919884-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-sunbird.html

----------

## cameta

Vale, y supongo que debo de hacer diverger el portage del oficial. Si creo recordar que esta explicado en el manual.

Ya os comentaré mi experiencia.

----------

## cameta

Al darle al digest ha empezado a bajar los paquetes de un monton de idiomas y ya lleva más de 4 horas bajando cosas. Dios.  :Shocked: 

PS

Pues ya son seis, y lo que queda.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Porque mejor no pruebas libreoffice?

----------

## cameta

Bueno ya esta, he instalado la version de oracle y parece que funciona perfectamente.

Parece ser que la gente de Apache no acaba de comprender como funciona openoffice porque menudos bugs que han montado.

Los dos problemas que he encontrado:

Al moverse con el scroll por las tablas los valores se empezaban a repetir y era imposible de editarlos.

Si hacias una busqueda en las tablas ANTES de haber pasado por encima NO DETECTABA QUE EXISTIA ese valor, por tantop cuanto buscaba un libro me decia que este no existia.. Este es un defecto horroroso.

----------

## cameta

Bueno digo como lo he hecho.

Añado la siguiente linea a /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

 

(creo que en las versiones modernas se ha cambiado este fichero a /etc/portage/make.conf) 

Enmascaro el openoffice de Apache.

En /etc/portage/package.mask

añadimos esta linea

```
=app-office/openoffice-bin-3.4.1
```

Creo el siguiente directorio

```
/usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/

/usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/files/

```

bajo el fichero 

openoffice-bin-3.3.0.ebuild con wget

en /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/

y los ficheros

50-openoffice-bin

wrapper

con wget en /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/files/

A continuación hago el digest:

ebuild openoffice-bin-3.3.0.ebuild digest

(es cuando me ha provocado esa bajada de tantos paquetes, supongo que hay otra manera de hacer esto con los digest de las sources, pero no lo he sabido localizar)

Y finalmente un fácil emerge openoffice-bin.

Todo funciona bien ahora.

----------

